# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Belum menerima KOI-s ID, please help.

## seven7colour

ID saya kok belum keluar?
Saya sudah email formulir dan transfer biaya keanngotaan tapi sampai saat ini masih belum menerima KOI-s ID.
Terima kasih.

Hariadi, Surabaya.

*Bukti Transfer:*
TRANSAKSI TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA TELAH SELESAI DIPROSES

TANGGAL : 29/03/2009 
JAM : 10:45:30 
NOMOR REFERENSI : 1B2595EC-4F72-33BA-7BF1-754CEFC1AE3B 
TUJUAN TRANSFER : 4411012837 
NAMA : YUDI HANIPURWOKO 
JUMLAH : Rp. 100.000,00 

BERITA : seven7colour 
: - 
JENIS TRANSFER : TRANSFER SEKARANG 
NOMOR URUT : 087700 
CATAT NOMOR REFERENSI 
SEBAGAI BUKTI TRANSAKSI ANDA

----------


## e-koi

sabar om, mengingat para punggawa kois yg diluar kesibukan forum, juga majalah dan pastinya kesibukan pekerjaan utama masing2. Aku aja dulu 3 minggu baru kelar, itupun ID card belum ada. Semoga masuk di big 2hundred ya om!

----------


## mrbunta

no koi anda 0000000   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> no koi anda 0000000


Hahahaha balas dendam kok disini, saru dong......

Waiting Mode : ON   ::

----------


## showa

harap pm utk yg belum dapat no id koisnya dgn melampirkan nama dan alamat utk kros cek.

terima kasih.

----------


## seven7colour

> harap pm utk yg belum dapat no id koisnya dgn melampirkan nama dan alamat utk kros cek.
> 
> terima kasih.


Siap, telah dilaksanakan.
Terima kasih kembali   ::

----------


## troy

sabar donk om....emang mau di buat apa seh ID nya.....  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> sabar donk om....emang mau di buat apa seh ID nya.....


Buat ini om......
Kalau aku sudah punya ID, om Bunta janji punya ID juga dan yang terpenting......aku bisa:
*Hadiah dari om mrBUNTA dan tante mrsBUNTA*
[/

----------

